

Practical, high-capacity, low-maintenance information storage in synthesized DNA - Jakob
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nature11875.html

======
hmsimha
Let me see if I'm understanding this properly..

Two researchers who face the problem of an exponentially expanding database
containing digital translations of genetic information determine that they can
solve their storage problems by.. sequencing their digital data as DNA?
Wouldn't that be like Project Gutenberg publishing all its data in books to
store it more efficiently? Perhaps data encoded in DNA could address a problem
of physical space at data storage centers, but it would pretty much kill its
accessibility.

------
Jakob
The press release:
[http://www.embl.de/aboutus/communication_outreach/media_rela...](http://www.embl.de/aboutus/communication_outreach/media_relations/2013/130123_Hinxton/ENGLISH_release_230113_Goldman_Birney.pdf)

I didn’t know we could do this yet with 100% accuracy. Let’s use this for
Steganography! :)

